# Webinar



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hope this is acceptable on here, I have no connection with these but there a couple of webinars on Saturday 

"Buying in Portugal During the Current Climate'"

and "'Buying in Portugal - the legal process'"

available from one of the larger international estate agent type sites.


----------



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks. Will PM for details if OK.


----------

